
Marvel, Jack Kirby, and the Comic-Book Artist’s Plight - kpozin
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/09/marvel-jack-kirby-and-the-plight-of-the-comic-book-artist/498299/?single_page=true
======
jupiter2
Huge Marvel fan, love Kirby's work. Very difficult article to digest...

